

Show HN: EARLY - connect with Early adopters - trez

We thought it would help us a lot if we would have a platform to connect with early adopters more easily for Stamplin. As a quick and dirty side project, we buit early (http://early.herokuapp.com/) other the weekend.<p>There is a lot's of features we would like to add:
 - obviously, subscribe, single vote by project
 - comments
 - give your email address, add twitter account info and more to keep early adopters posted
 - more details about the project (images, video, etc..)<p>Customer validation shouldn't be that difficult.<p>Comments/thoughts?
======
trez
clickable link: <http://early.herokuapp.com/>

